# Awesome Sauce For Fascinate?



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Would you fascinate users like to have awesome sauce rom? not much to edit to get it to work, just curious if it'd be worth the effort or if there's any interest.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd give it a shot, been kinda curious what all the hubbub has been about


----------



## miami slim (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love to give a shot +1


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

If the battery life is good and I don't get SoD like in cm then hell yes.


----------



## mudbutt13 (Aug 9, 2011)

love to try it.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

well alrighty then. I'll get on it as soon as I get this version stable.


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN (Sep 11, 2011)

Im always down for a new rom


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

+1


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

uploading now


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm staying awake for this. Will there be a feature list in the dev section?


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

ayup


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

its ready to go, btw


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't want to post in the dev section and clutter it, am running the Sauce and LOVING it great job man!! I was wondering how to go about changing the boot and shutdown animations (mainly to eliminate the sound) but also because I'm a tool and I'm a bit of a flash junky. Anyway just wondering what I would have to do to go about this. I downloaded some cwm zips from xda tried them but didn't change anything, if it's a pita don't worry about it still love this rom, just curious. Thanks again.


----------



## icemanwbs (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow! Thats all I can say
I commend you on your work and THANK YOU. My device NEVER ran nor looked so great! Quick question though if I may, Is the Verizon release of GB going to affect these phones? I'm currently showing 2.3.4 with this latest Rom flashed


----------

